# Interesting Article



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

From the US NPR website comes this article all about the OE grinders:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2014/03/27/287449219/for-a-perfect-cup-of-coffee-it-s-all-a-sleight-of-hand-grind

David


----------

